# anzeigen des XML+ XSLT Ergebnisses



## behappy (11. Jul 2007)

Hey all!

Wie kann ich das Ergebnis der XML und XSLT-Datei in Java anzeigen lassen? 


Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 


 ???:L  :wink:


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2007)

XML ist reiner Text, den kannst du mit einem FileReader einlesen und mit System.out.println() ausgeben.

Gibt natürlich noch 457 andere Ausgabemöglichkeiten, aber wenn du nicht genau fragst...


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2007)

tut mir leid für die unpräzise antwort. 

Ich hab das XML-File mit der Angabe zum XSL. wenn ich die XML-Datei mit dem Browser öffne, erhalte ich die Mischung des XML-Files mit der XSL-Datei. Ich möchte jetzt das ganze in ein Image 

oder ähnlich speichern können. dabei will ich weg vom Browser, der das ganze ja wunderbar anzeigen kann.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2007)

hmm, dazu fällt mir persönlich nicht mehr ein als vorher,
wenn die Dateien gemischt sind, dann steht der Name der XSL-Datei sicherlich in der XML drin?
könntest du dann also auch laden,

normale Text-Ausgabe wäre nicht weiter schwer

um das ganze auf ein Image zu zeichnen (was immer du damit meinst) 
solltest du allgemein mit Images umgehen können,
wenn du das kannst -> kein Problem
wenn nicht -> dann hast du erstmal ein ganz anderes Problem,
musst über XML nicht mehr nachdenken sondern dich damit beschäftigen,

Tutorials zu AWT & Swing helfen dabei (ein längeres Thema..),
oder falls du fertige Lösungen suchst:
hier in diesem Thread wird wohl kaum jemand mit der Intention reinschauen, dir etwas über Images zu erzählen,
vielleicht ein neues Topic im AWT-Bereich 
und nicht XML erwähnen sondern erstmal nur einen String "Hello World" auf ein Image malen..


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2007)

danke Slater. 

Aber mein Problem ist, das ich es nicht hinkriege in Java das XML-File in einem Frame anzuzeigen. Wenn das möglich wäre, wäre das erstellen eines Images das kleinere Problem. 

hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2007)

was verstehst du denn unter 'hinkriegen'?

ich würde folgendermaßen vorgehen:
Text als Liste von Strings zeilenweise einlesen
und dann in einer Schleife ausgeben, für jede Zeile:
graphics.drawString(0,berechneteYPosition,zeile);


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2007)

Slater  

Ich will nicht den Inhalt des Xml-Files ausgeben sondern das formatierte XML-File.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2007)

was ist der Unterschied?
(außer z.B. noch Einrückung zu berechnen, Farbe zu setzen und alles was dir Spass macht?)


----------



## mikachu (11. Jul 2007)

SlaterB
ne, so einfach ist das nich

in der xml stehen nur die tags mit den werten
in der xslt stehen dann die regeln, wie diese tags aus der xml in eine temporäre xml zusammengebastelt werden, die dann angezeigt wird...

Beispiel SELFHTML


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2007)

dann braucht man auch kein xslt.


der unterschied ist der transformiert mir alles selbst, darum muss ich mich nicht kümmern.


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2007)

genau so ist das @mika


----------



## mikachu (11. Jul 2007)

ich hab das schonmal gemacht, iss aber schon ne weile her (ca 2jahre)
auf jedenfall musst du da nen parser nutzen, dem du die xslt und xml übergeben kannst, und dann parsen
beim parsen kannste die irgendwie abfangen ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2007)

aha, nun soll also das XML-Dokument mit einem XSLT-Dokument TRANSFORMIERT werden,
(der richtige Zeitpunkt für diese Info wäre übrigens das erste Posting  )

da gibts ja die verschiedensten Frameworks,
dazu kann ich persönlich nix genaues nennen, paar Links:

http://www.oreilly.de/artikel/java_xslt_tips.html 
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=xslt+java+beispiel&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## mikachu (11. Jul 2007)

XSLT heißt doch _Extensible Stylesheet Language *Transformation*_


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2007)

Danke für die Links, aber leider bringt es mir rein garnichts.


----------



## mikachu (11. Jul 2007)

warum nicht?
es generiert dir ne html hinten raus!

ich hab das probiert, die pfade angepasst wegen der xml und xslt dateien und er hat mir ne HTML ausgespuckt!!!

xslt und xml zusammen durch nen transformer gewürgt ergibt dann ne html, die im browser angezeigt werden kann


----------



## Gast (11. Jul 2007)

bin auch grade dran, die beispiel xml + xslt nimmt er. aber mein xml + xslt will er nicht nehmen.


Im browser jedoch läuft mein einwandfrei.


----------



## mikachu (11. Jul 2007)

dann hast du irgendwas in der xslt übersehen oder nicht beachtet


----------



## Zed (13. Jul 2007)

Der erste schritt wäre wohl aus einem XML und einem XSL ein SVG zu generieren. Dazu musst du wohl oder übel das XSLT umschreiben.

http://www.w3.org/TR/SVG/

XSLT ist ja so gedacht das man mit verschiednen XSL- Datein und einer XML verschiedenen Formate ausgeben kann.


Das SVG kannst dann zu JPG etc. transformieren. 

http://xmlgraphics.apache.org/batik/tools/rasterizer.html


Vielleicht hilft dir das auch noch weiter. 
http://www.et.fh-merseburg.de/person/meinike/PDF/Meinike_Auto-Grafik_IPro_0504.pdf


----------



## Gast (13. Jul 2007)

@zed vielen dank.

Aber kann ich das XML+ XSLT file nicht nach FO laden und dann ausdrucken oder in jpg umwandeln?


Hab momentan das Problem das ich ein Fo-File generieren will, jedoch setzt es seine Fo-Tags nicht rein. Das heisst ich kann das nicht von Fo--> pdf oder jpg wandeln.


Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Gast (13. Jul 2007)

Wenn ich das SVG verwende, muss ich wirklich das was umschreiben?

Ich dachte ich übergebe dem das XML-File und mein XSL-File. das wird dann zusammengeführt. und dieses zusammengeführte kann ich dann ausdrucken oder in pdf umwandeln lassen? Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Zed (13. Jul 2007)

Ich denke mal es gibt viele Wege. Ich hab es noch nicht gemacht aber so würde ich es angehen. 

Im endeffect kenne ich mich zu wenig mit dem Thema aus. Schon mal gehört aber net gemacht. 

XALAN hat einen JPEGWriter vielelicht kann man damit was anfangen.

http://xml.apache.org/xalan-j/


----------

